# New to the forum, my tank



## Comic Sans (Sep 19, 2009)

Stock: 1 Female Salvini Cichlid, 1 Firemouth Cichlid, 7 Buenos Aires Tetras and a BN Plec.

Tank: 29G. Regular black background, black slate, mopani driftwood, white silica sand and one of Big Als' in-house artificial plants.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Very nice aquascaping there. Welcome


----------



## Comic Sans (Sep 19, 2009)

Thanks! I'd like to eventually replace the driftwood with a single, more spectacular piece...however something of appropriate size and shape is hard to come by!


----------



## E-J (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey welcome to gta aquaria!

Your tank looks awesome.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

very impressive display. I love the dramatic contrast between the black background and the plant, not to mention the contrast between the textures of the wood and the slate. 

and yes, welcome to the community.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Nice tank, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

really nice tank, so simple but strong...

Welcome!


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Ciddian said:


> really nice tank, so simple but strong...


+1

Visually very cool and based on the inhabitants, a lot of very safe cozy places to hide in the shadows.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks good. Nice naturalish feel to it.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

nice black background where did you get it?


----------



## Comic Sans (Sep 19, 2009)

The background is simply the black plastic one from Big Als. It is blue on the other side. I used a little cooking oil to adhere it without bubbles, but that's it.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

*Just curious*

Since your name is Comic Sans, do you like Japanese Comic???



Nice tank btw! ^^


----------



## Comic Sans (Sep 19, 2009)

Never really looked at them.

I'm a graphic designer, the name is based on the (horrific) font. Nerdy and tongue in cheek.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Comic Sans said:


> The background is simply the black plastic one from Big Als. It is blue on the other side. I used a little cooking oil to adhere it without bubbles, but that's it.


thanks it looks great ill check big als out.... how much did it cost?


----------



## Comic Sans (Sep 19, 2009)

Can't remember how much it cost, but I recently bought another piece (36"x12", it's trimmed and what is masking out the light on my hood) for just a little over 5 bucks. So the larger size was probably in the 8-10 dollar range.


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Comic Sans said:


> Can't remember how much it cost, but I recently bought another piece (36"x12", it's trimmed and what is masking out the light on my hood) for just a little over 5 bucks. So the larger size was probably in the 8-10 dollar range.


thanks ill check big als out


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

what's wrong with that font?


----------

